# Some dumb people



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I would bet this was from outside the EU and US, some call it dumb to others it is the ingenuity of man.

There were genius to think of this if it works. If it does not work and the damage the equipment, forklifts or kill someone (in that order of importance in some countries) they are dumb, fired an/or dead


----------



## jason007 (Apr 14, 2007)

haha ive seen that one before i like the one where the guy is on a ladder in the middle of a swimming pool working on a light or something.


----------



## TheElectricalGuru (Jan 16, 2007)

I think you mean THIS fellow....


----------



## jason007 (Apr 14, 2007)

yea thats the guy alright haha


----------



## mdfriday (May 14, 2007)

TheElectricalGuru said:


> I think you mean THIS fellow....


Awesome!


----------



## Pennco Tech (Sep 21, 2008)

*Amazing*

This is the first time seeing some one pick up a forklift to pick up an object to place on a higher level. I can't think of one positive thing to say to remark about that picture other then I doubt they are working in the U.S.A and as far as the electrician on a metal ladder in a pool working on the lighting fixture...I have no reply other then to say maybe I should have stayed at my old job selling life insurance. Seriously, at what time in their lives did this make sense? The safety issues are all over the place and god forbid if anyone got hurt during this time I can't even think that a single person who was there would keep their job! These are the pictures they should hand out at safety meetings when they are talking out the " DO NOT's " of safety.


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

Looks like a non-union job in Florida


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

rlc3854 said:


> Looks like a non-union job in Florida


Go somewhere else with the bull**** please.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

rlc3854, you should edit your post. Dont get the thread locked because of this...

~Matt


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

Okay, I was only joking, this was an attempt at a little humor which is hard too do on the internet. Sorry to all my fellow electricians in Florida if this offended you.


----------

